# Cooler Master Seidon 240



## suzi1966 (29. Juli 2013)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Waku ? habe im moment den  Luftkühler Amagedon mit 2 Akasa Viper müßten die Temps ja um einiges besser sein.CPU ist 4670k.


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Juli 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

